# went out yesterday



## dogstuffer (Feb 19, 2010)

went out for 9hrs. yesterday. saw new and old tracks.set up in like 15 different spots.only thing to come into the calls had feathers. either it was crows, hawks, or even the occassional eagle. tried the pup distress, howls, rabbit (big & small) distress, woodpecker, and even our hand calls. cover scent was used. watched the wind... what's going wrong? please any tips....i have the patience. please help.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you seeing fresh tracks and scat? Have you seen predators in the area you are calling? Have you heard coyotes howling? You have to hunt where the predator are located and at the times they are in the area. If your calling in hawks it is not your calling.


----------



## dogstuffer (Feb 19, 2010)

that helps the callings ok .we did see three sets of fresh tracks with 2 piels looked like rabbit fur in it .the tracks looked like they were just there not long before us. but it is a public hunting area there was a lot of hunting presher during deer season . but no howling .havent tried in the night yet mainly early morning just before lite


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Do you "read" the tracks? Yotes make lots of tracks between a bedding and huntin area, You wanna call where they are hunting, not where they are traveling. Don't know if this is your issue, just an idea.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

Sometimes the timing just does not work. Coyotes travel, you have to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

Did you try howling? They are starting to mate up and respond well to howls.


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

sorry i just read again that you did try howls


----------



## A.J. (Feb 14, 2010)

Eastern yotes are tough critters. A buddy and I headed down to KY last Sunday. We hunted from dark to dark (night hunting is illegal in KY). We made 7 stands and only saw two dogs. The first dog was about 600yds away really early in the mornig and the other was in the middle afternoon but played the terrain well and got us befor we got it. We headed back up to Ohio for some night hunting and had tons of replies to howls and barks but no dogs showed. We had crows, and hawks all over but not many dogs. It seems like in the east its really about being in the rite spot at the rite time. All and all we spent about 17 hours in the woods with no dogs to show for our efforts.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

AJ-sounds like hunting in southern indiana. Timing is very important, one day you get skunked, call the same spots the next day and you kill half a dozen.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm gonna share something here, you all can "chew my A$$ IF YOU LIKE". Howlin is over rated, and over used, you wanna run yotes out of the country , just howl two or three times. They will haul a$$. Don't beleive me, just try it. Every video, and magazine on the market say's to howl every stand, no matter time of day, or time of year. Thats the dumbest thing I ever heard of, but it sells videos, and mags.
The only time I howl is in the breedin season, and then only rarely. Pup distress, KYYI'S, and challenge barks are a way better bet.
But what do I know?????


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Weather dictates animal movement more than just about anything. Explains why you can be on the best ranch in the country using the best sound in the world and get skunked, and then the next night hammer them. It doesnt make any sense, but thats the way it is. Keep hunting and watch for changes in the weather and I promise you will be more successful.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats a great point, weather, and even moon phase are huge. I take them for granted, and never thought to mention them.
Great point made.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with Duane--I only howl in breedin season,female invite and estrus chirp cause that's when they work best. The rest of the year I stay with distress calls. It dosen't take much to educate a coyote. Practice your coyote talk at home,in the car/pickup,at church or at the in-laws til you think you have it right. There's an old saying--If you can't talk the talk,shut up. Example: Lets say that your going to be a spy and go back to Cambodia for some strange and unknown reason. The operation is preceding as scheduled until some local asks for directions to the bus stop. Oh-Oh--You don't know the language--busted--deep do-do.
Good luck guys--Practice,Practice,Practice


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Catcapper,
I was in Cambodia in 1970 and we didn't find any bus stations. Ha Ha Well I guess I been howlin to much. I was going by what Randy Anderson said.
I plan on useing more distress calls next time out.
Cur Dog


----------



## indianadog hunter (Mar 1, 2010)

my experience limited as it is barametric pressure has a lot to do with seeing critturs of any type. seems like a rapidly falling barometer is a big time to be out. When it bottoms out everything stops. when a slow rise in pressure things slowly come back to normal


----------

